# Halloween I and II Michael Myers Coveralls



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

*Halloween I and II Michael Myers Coveralls Costume Life-sized*

Oh yeah Michael Myers will return...Commission for both HI and HII coveralls costume, been wanting to do both for a long time. Also lots more to come later on.

The beginning:


----------



## vampyrespro (Dec 29, 2011)

How did you go about distressing these? I've never distressed clothing but want to try. Excellent execution!


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Thanks! Many years of experience lol. I do a lot to them and it is very time consuming and laborious. I use the concrete, sand paper, dremel, knives, brushes, etc until I achieve the right look. 

The laborious process continues.


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Bullet hole wounds and blood on the H2.


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

First indoor video. With the TTS mask restyled the hair, used gel, hair spray, and stuffed it some. Also added an undermask came out sick! More to come and daylight pics and video as well to show all the gory details. Nice to have Dick Warlock in the mofo house! Also has the arm holes and hole in the back like H1 and accurate bullet hole placements that could be seen. I did not put a blade in the scalpel as when I carry these around I get stabbed a lot by the wooden knives alone let alone a real one lol. But I will be making a realistic cardboard blade and getting the TTS foam one and Elrod later for myself. I also wanted to add a pocket flap but the ones I had were a tad too small. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wec_NMv4rbU&feature=youtu.be


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Video 2 indoors. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qRVkdMOzF1w&feature=youtu.be


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)




----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)




----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)




----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Costume test. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qznf2F_inHQ&feature=youtu.be


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Daylight video. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b25NNG2WpFw&feature=youtu.be


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)




----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Halloween 1 coveralls done, with weathering, blood, and grease stains and accurate rips.


----------



## Berserker (Sep 4, 2012)

Sweet pics bro!! Nice mask.


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Another set of H1 coveralls done with end scene gunshots and some bonus ones.


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Here is after I misted the hair darker and added some more dirt to the mask from the same paint.


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Costume shots before adding darker paint to the hair and mask.


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sSElLQbaqsE


----------



## mauving (Aug 23, 2014)

Wow! I'm seriously amazed by your attention to detail-- especially with his mannerisms. You mentioned that you do this often so what other costumes have you done for yourself?


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Thanks I have done tons, but I have played Jason and Myers for over 30 years. You can check out all my reenactments on my Youtube channel which is just some I have done I also do the Creeper, Leatherface, Terminator, The Mask, Freddy, and more.


----------



## mauving (Aug 23, 2014)

That sounds great, I'll definitely check out your other YouTube videos


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Another pair of H2 coveralls with blood and bullet holes done!


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Before and after.


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Another Halloween II Michael Myers battle-damaged costume/life-sized done! I also weathered the mask some like last time, and styled the hair back and darkened it.


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Indoor video: https://youtu.be/IcIzE7cuUu8 

Daylight video: https://youtu.be/43vBwV2y81E


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)




----------



## kindo (Sep 10, 2015)

these look real good. nice work!! what are you using for the hands?


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Thanks, I use latex hands from Handiboy Nick Mulpagano that I repaint myself.


----------



## kindo (Sep 10, 2015)

Awesome! thank you! i didn't know he existed until today. his work is crazy good. I've gotta get my hands on one of his masks.


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

NP, yeah usually I send to my coverall customers to him for his hands and masks. I also do them as well if you ever need accurate coveralls with lots of detail and accurate gunshot wounds with blood etc. I am swamped with orders right now for them for Halloween as usual lol.


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)




----------



## kindo (Sep 10, 2015)

sirbrad said:


> NP, yeah usually I send to my coverall customers to him for his hands and masks. I also do them as well if you ever need accurate coveralls with lots of detail and accurate gunshot wounds with blood etc. I am swamped with orders right now for them for Halloween as usual lol.



Heck ya, ill probably be making a display at some point and i will be coming straight to you.


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)




----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Another pair of Halloween II Michael Myers battle-damaged coveralls done! https://youtu.be/N17bDQ1LFRE


----------



## christmascandy1 (Aug 19, 2009)

u look great in these btw...I have a channel that plays nonstop Halloween movies..in Hallowee n 2//hes so skinny..ugh..looks awful!


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

TOTS Halloween II Michael Myers foam Elrod Knife and Scalpel.


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

It has finally been done, life-sized Halloween II Michael Myers with the CGP Warlock mask! Coveralls also still available and on eBay post Halloween clearance sale. HD outdoor video to show all the details and lots of indoor and outdoor pics to come!


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)




----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Customer photos with my Halloween II battle-damaged Michael Myers coveralls.


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Another pair of Halloween Michael Myers coveralls almost done!


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Another Halloween Michael Myers costume life-sized done!


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Indoor video.


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Morning sun pics.


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

These are morning shots to show all the coveralls details, although the mask is washed out from the sun, but you can see it better in the indoor video I did. Later on I will have another video daylight video later in the day as usual to show the mask not so washed out. Lots more to come soon so stay tuned!


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Another Halloween II Michael Myers battle-damaged costume/life-sized done! Indoor darker lighting grainy pics, lots more pics to come, and more clear outdoor daylight as usual as well!


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Daylight pics.


----------

